# Erfahrungen mit FriXtender? (Antennenerweiterung für Fritzboxen)



## barmitzwa (16. April 2017)

*Erfahrungen mit FriXtender? (Antennenerweiterung für Fritzboxen)*

Hallo zusammen,

bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit meine W-Lan Reichweite zu verbessern - da bin ich bei Recherchen auf die Antennenerweiterungen "FriXtender" für Fritzboxen gestoßen. Von den Erklärungen her auf der Seite macht das alles durchaus Sinn (Veränderung des Abstrahlwinkels -  Änderung von Kugelabstrahlung zu "Donut"). In meinem Fall wäre die maximale Fokussierung auf einer ebenen Fläche am sinnvollsten. Zwar habe ich in der gesamten Wohnung und Balkon Empfang, allerdings reist dieser immer mal gerade bei den Handys ab und ist für das Streamen auch manchmal etwas zu langsam.

Nun ist Theorie und Praxis nicht immer das Selbe, weswegen ich fragen wollte ob schon jemand praktische Erfahrungen mit diesen Antennenerweiterungen gesammelt hat?

PS: andere Möglichkeiten zur Erweiterung der W-Lan Reichweite sind mir bekannt und sollten hier nicht weiter behandelt werden 

Grüße


----------



## JoinRise (16. April 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit FriXtender? (Antennenerweiterung für Fritzboxen)*

Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie das gehen soll , die Dinger werden einfach nur Aufgeklebt ohne weiteren Kontakt. O_o.

Ok grad gesehen man muss den Router öffnen das macht sinn.
Wird schon was bringen wie viel im Endeffekt musst du wohl selber Testen.


----------



## rolandm (17. April 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit FriXtender? (Antennenerweiterung für Fritzboxen)*

Hallo,

ich habe meine alte 7390 auf Frixtender umgebaut.
Da werden ja die internen Antennen gegen externe ausgetauscht.

Grund war damals, daß ich mit einer Antenne in einer bestimmten Richtung besseren Empfang benötigt habe.
Über die Verlängerung des Antennenkabels konnte ich die exteren Antenne optimal am Fenster plazieren.
Dies hat sehr gut funktioniert.

Der Umbau der FFB war in 10 Minuten erledigt.


----------

